# Work from home job or in the field



## jillappleberry24@gmail.com (May 15, 2014)

I have been certified for almost 3 years now and because I lack experience that so many companies want I have struggled to find work as a certified coder because I am still considered a CPC-A(the A is for Apprentice which drops after a year) does anybody know of anything in Arizona(the east valley preferred that needs help and is hiring) or even any work from home jobs that I can do and start ASAP. Needed work like yesterday and desperately need to find something.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## mssalemny (May 15, 2014)

I am sorry to hear you are having difficulty finding work as a certified coder. I would suggest to gain experience that you may look into obtaining a position in a medical billing department. While many others may say that is not coding work, I have found that knowing coding and doing billing go hand in hand.  Working denials and figuring out why claims have rejected really gets your head wrapped around coding. Hope this helps and good luck.


----------



## skraft1969 (May 15, 2014)

*chapter meetings*

I would like to make the suggestion that you attend your local AAPC chapter meetings. Not only will you meet people that are currently working as coders, but these venues offer a terific place to network. 

I also agree that billing jobs are a great place tot start. I had been doing billing for about 15 years before I got into coding and that experience helped me in my transition. 

Good luck


----------



## LCR CPC (May 15, 2014)

You might want to consider jobs within the insurance industry too - they need people with coding expertise!


----------



## AlaskanCoder (May 15, 2014)

I absolutely agree with mssalemny that you should look for and be willing to work as a medical biller.  I took the CPC exam in 2001 because I had been working as a medical biller for a few years and had lots of experience working with codes and helping the providers with coding. I won't even consider hiring a coder who has not had out of classroom experience in coding, but I will snatch up a biller who has coding knowledge and progress them into coding.  I believe that the vast majority of claim denials is due to the billers lack of knowledge about coding.  
Remote or home jobs are not overly common and they look for experience far more than on site jobs, as you need to be very, very knowledge about coding guidelines and conventions. 
Good luck!
Karen Hill, CPC, CPB, CPMA
ICD-10-CM Proficient
AHIMA Approved ICD-10-CM Trainer


----------

